
Tumblr’s Porn Ban Could Kill It - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/tumblrs-porn-ban-could-kill-it-85b31c76a470
======
mimixco
Verizon Oath is terrible at content and this is just the latest failure. A few
years ago, they imagined they'd be a content producer like Netflix. Have you
heard of any great TV shows or music or movies produced by Verizon? Of course
not. A huge amount of Tumblr's traffic had to be NSFW and now it, and the
viewers who wanted that, will go away.

